# Gainsville trainer to avoid



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

MD57 said:


> We have to be a voice for our horses, this is why I am sharing this message.
> I am the proud owner of a beautiful Andulusian mare. Several months ago I sought out a GP dressage trainer in Gainsville FL. I met with her at her farm and felt she was the right trainer to work with my very sweet quiet mare. What happened after I will never exactly know but the guilt of leaving my girl at this barn will always stay with me. All I can say is that my mare came back with high levels of steroid drugs in her system, a fear of people and untouchable like a 2 yr old unbroken stallion. I have no idea who exactly abused my mare or what suffering she went through all I know is that it took 3 months of gaining her trust again just to be able to groom her. Please beware of this unethical trainer, I wish I was forwarned before my mare ended up in that cruel barn.
> Lastly I could not take her to court as the boarding/training agreement she provided between us was not legitimate unbeknown to me at the time of signing.


 
So very sorry to hear about what your horse was put through. Thank goodness you got her back and are reversing the damage done to her. I don't know who told you that the agreement you signed with her was not legitimate, because you do have a legal contract with her, if you, and she (presumably) signed the agreement. And I am assuming here that the way you found out she had steroids in her system was via a vet check/blood work. That is called evidence.

Id talk to a lawyer, pronto!! Also a good idea to take pictures and video if possible of your horse just before sending it off to any trainer.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi,

I live near Gainesville. Could you forward me the name of the trainer you used? I like to know who to tell people to avoid.


----------

